# L.A. Expo Light Rail Line



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 4, 2009)

Choice of right of way uses old Pacific Electric line to Santa Monica.

Expo rail board prefers direct path

Also an older, related story:

Santa Monica rail yard idea stirs alarm at arts complex

An old P.E. stop and former Southern Pacific yard site.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 5, 2009)

is this a stimulus funded project? Glad to see the work has begun.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 5, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> is this a stimulus funded project? Glad to see the work has begun.


No, this was already funded before the Stimulus.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 5, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > is this a stimulus funded project? Glad to see the work has begun.
> ...


Oh :lol: well LA needs as much Mass Transit as it can get.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 5, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Oh :lol: well LA needs as much Mass Transit as it can get.


Cardinal Mahony, bishop of the archdiocese of Los Angeles, is pushing for a rail line to the new downtown cathedral. He wants MASS transit.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 5, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Oh :lol: well LA needs as much Mass Transit as it can get.
> ...


Call it the railroad to redemption :lol:


----------



## jackal (Apr 6, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


The stairway up from the underground station to the cathedral will, of course, be known as the Stairway to Heaven...


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 6, 2009)

jackal said:


> The stairway up from the underground station to the cathedral will, of course, be known as the Stairway to Heaven...


...but naming the entrance might present a problem.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 6, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > The stairway up from the underground station to the cathedral will, of course, be known as the Stairway to Heaven...
> ...


If your leaving its the Pearly Gates :lol:

and

The enternce the H3LL H0le


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 15, 2009)

Another delay pushes Expo Line opening to late 2011

"The bulk of the delay has been attributed to the addition of a third aerial station that eliminated the need for an interim station and a controversy over pedestrian safety at Dorsey High School and the Foshay Learning Center. The California Public Utilities Commission eventually required improvements to a pedestrian tunnel at Foshay and a pedestrian bridge at Dorsey."


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 16, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Another delay pushes Expo Line opening to late 2011
> "The bulk of the delay has been attributed to the addition of a third aerial station that eliminated the need for an interim station and a controversy over pedestrian safety at Dorsey High School and the Foshay Learning Center. The California Public Utilities Commission eventually required improvements to a pedestrian tunnel at Foshay and a pedestrian bridge at Dorsey."


Is Veola and CapMetro running this operation? Sure sounds familiar!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 16, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Is Veola and CapMetro running this operation? Sure sounds familiar!


The Expo Line is being constructed under the aegis of the Exposition Metro Line Construction Authority: buildexpo.org

For those uninterested in project details, and those who prefer to continue to glibly liken every transportation setback anywhere to Austin's problems, the site provides several photo galleries, including this one: Expo Line Construction Progress Photos

The Dorsey high school issue noted in the above-posted article was a particularly big ruckus. Ignorant NIMBY types sowed fear and loathing of an Expo Line crossing at grade near the school. Not a kindergarten, not a preschool, not an academy for the mentally challenged, a HIGH school. Vivid word pictures were painted of throngs of innocent (ignorant?) children being mowed down in cold blood by the evil fast-moving trains. It was really pathetic. The California Public Utilities Commission caved to the pervasive fear-mongering and ordered an elevated crossing.

The NIMBYs remain unhappy, of course, as their true intent had been to stop the line entirely, or a least get it put somewhere else. The grade crossing garbage was just the handiest weapon.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 16, 2009)

High Schoolers would have been killed that way, you know. Now they'll be killed by climbing onto the elevated way to show how cool they were- before dying, that is. Big change.


----------



## John Bredin (Sep 16, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> High Schoolers would have been killed that way, you know. Now they'll be killed by climbing onto the elevated way to show how cool they were- before dying, that is. Big change.


 :huh:

There are several locations in metro Chicago where tracks are near, or on students' route to, high school, and these sites end up with unfortunate "incidents" with some regularity. But I've *never* seen teens walking on the L tracks or on the elevated portions of Metra.


----------



## Spokker (Sep 17, 2009)

It isn't just NIMBY stuff though. One group is claiming environmental racism.

http://www.fixexpo.org


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 17, 2009)

Spokker said:


> It isn't just NIMBY stuff though. One group is claiming environmental racism.
> http://www.fixexpo.org


That is a typical NIMBY tactic.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 18, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Spokker said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't just NIMBY stuff though. One group is claiming environmental racism.
> ...


Yes, NIMBY wolves tend to be quite adept at cloaking themselves in all manner of sheep's clothing to camouflage their aims and distract from the fact that they are in reality NIMBYs.


----------



## Spokker (Sep 20, 2009)

I disagree with his views, but I believe the guy who runs the FixExpo campaign genuinely feels like there's some racism going on in the construction of this line.

There have been two groups against the Expo Line. This one, and the homeowners in Cheviot Hills. They oppose the line for different reasons.


----------

